# Should I still show?



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been riding since I was very young. I have a love of horses and now I am finally able to afford my own. 

Along the way, I have made many friends, friends with money who show very beautiful talented, but easy horses.

Last year, at the schooling program a new horse came in. Nobody really knew where he came from and he was green, and ecspecially new to English and jumping. He learned very fast and became a horse only to the most advanced riders in the schooling program. As more and more riders rode him, and as being over worked, 
he picked up many bad habits. I finally saved up enough money to buy him and I've been schooling him for a year now and know him very well. He's been mine only for a few days. He isn't an easy horse to ride but I do my best. I want to show with him, I'm working on him changing leads and balancing and we are doing great.

The other girls at my barn, who are my close friends, are criticizing me for buying him. I don't care about showing or winning, I love this horse and I know he is difficult but I don't want any other horse. Everybody talks about how he isn't a warm blood or thoroughbred, he's just a dumpy quarter horse who can't jump. 

There was a show at my barn and I decided to graze him, and I watched the girls from the other barns reactions and they laughed and made comments. 

I don't understand why people won't take him seriously, he is a beautiful horse. He is just small. He has short but strong legs, a big butt and I don't care if he doesn't look like a hunter horse, I love him. I'm only 5' and 120lbs & he's 15.2. We are a perfect team together. I don't want a bigger horse, or a fancier one.
I have showed with him before in the schooling program, I did 4 shows and here are my places 

Hunter flat- 3,4,6,2
Hunter trip 1-1,2,5,6
Trip 2-5,3,3,1

Eq flat-2,5,7,2
Eq trip-4,1,2,1
Eq trip- 1,1,3,1

This was a schooling show, I placed in every class. Each class had between 10-15 people and 1-8places. He does fine in shows, though the first show he was a bit spazzy, he got used to them
We did 2'6 and that's the highest you can do in a schooling show. In rated shows, I am probably looking to do 2'6 or maybe 3' if I feel we're ready
I never really showed in rated shows before
I used to show in short stirrup when I was younger, but only one season. 

Should I still show with him? By my friends, i am constantly told not to and I will be laughed at. My instructor says to try and go for it, but I am at a big disadvantage because he's nowhere near pushbutton. 

I am working on him alot. He has a few issues at the canter and we have made lots of progress so far.

I just don't know if I should even try showing(if I do show, it won't be anytime soon,I will wait until the fall season starts)

Should I even try, though I will be ridiculed? Or is the show ring really no place for him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this the horse that would not canter yesterday?

Back in the Stone Age, I showed a Paint when hunters were so conservative that white FEET were flashy. I won my share. It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you want to show, show. It's nobody's business but yours what horse you ride and show. Go, do your best, remember it's a day to bond and have fun with your horse. All these folks who think they "need" a warmblood or TB to jump 2'6" are silly anyway. Most of them will come back later and buy a QH because they're easier to get along with and not so big. 15.2 is not a "small" horse. It's a normal sized horse, small is 14.1-2 like my old QH was and he carried my sister and me to MANY blue ribbons over fences. He was difficult to, until he'd been ours for a couple of years. 

I really can't stand snobby little beasts who talk smack about other people's horses. Those girls who are giving you a hard time about buying your horse, how many horses do THEY own? How many did THEY pay for, not their parents, themselves? I think they're probably jealous because you ride well enough to be able to take a horse that not everyone can ride and get him going well. Don't worry about them.


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

I would say go for it if you want to!
It doesn't matter what you place, or what other people think; It's the experience and the fun you have. Two years ago I showed this stocky little pony that was not aesthetically pleasing at all, and she had her issues, but we went out there and showed everyone. Even my trainer recommended me to ride another pony that was "easier and prettier" but I wanted to show my horse.
Even though I never won champion or anything, I still placed and had a blast !


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

greentree said:


> Is this the horse that would not canter yesterday?
> 
> Back in the Stone Age, I showed a Paint when hunters were so conservative that white FEET were flashy. I won my share. It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


Yes it is, and good for you! I love when I see paint horses showing. Even though today is alot more easy going, I love to know that some riders aren't "too good" for anything other than a "pretty hunter", which is ridiculous to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you want to show, show. It's nobody's business but yours what horse you ride and show. Go, do your best, remember it's a day to bond and have fun with your horse. All these folks who think they "need" a warmblood or TB to jump 2'6" are silly anyway. Most of them will come back later and buy a QH because they're easier to get along with and not so big. 15.2 is not a "small" horse. It's a normal sized horse, small is 14.1-2 like my old QH was and he carried my sister and me to MANY blue ribbons over fences. He was difficult to, until he'd been ours for a couple of years.
> 
> I really can't stand snobby little beasts who talk smack about other people's horses. Those girls who are giving you a hard time about buying your horse, how many horses do THEY own? How many did THEY pay for, not their parents, themselves? I think they're probably jealous because you ride well enough to be able to take a horse that not everyone can ride and get him going well. Don't worry about them.


Thank you so much. This was motivation that I needed. I was put down alot today, because I was hacking and was practices lead changes. He couldn't get it perfectly at first, and the girls asked why I was still even trying. He gets it fine after a while, with practice he will become much better.

And I know, I am the only person at my barn who bought a horse THEMSELVES. Yes, my parents helped me quite a bit for my 16th birthday gift, but I payed for about 3/4 of him, because I worked at the barn grooming, pony rides, birthday parties(when they had them) and I saved my lunch money and brought an apple to school, I didn't buy anything for myself, no new clothes(besides horse related things I needed, like a new helmet) and now I board, which is expensive but my parents are willing to pay for half each month as long as I keep my grades up next year. 

I get criticized about my riding alot at my barn, because he has horrible transitions into the canter. He takes quite a few trot steps and we are working on that. These girls have a horse that if you slightly cue him, he will go perfectly. I have never seen any of their horses buck while they're on them, and I get bucked off nearly every day, and his bucks are quite big too. He bucks at least 10 times before going into a canter, and I'm working on fixing this. Those girls would sell him as soon as they fall off, and wouldn't dare ride him

I don't know why I get so much criticism from them, and it doesn't matter because I will show, and getting a 5th on a very difficult horse is MUCH more of an accomplishment than getting a first on a pushbutton horse, in my book anyway. 

So thank you, I'm glad somebody supports me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

konikirule said:


> I would say go for it if you want to!
> It doesn't matter what you place, or what other people think; It's the experience and the fun you have. Two years ago I showed this stocky little pony that was not aesthetically pleasing at all, and she had her issues, but we went out there and showed everyone. Even my trainer recommended me to ride another pony that was "easier and prettier" but I wanted to show my horse.
> Even though I never won champion or anything, I still placed and had a blast !


Yes, as long as you love your horse, it doesn't matter. I don't care if he's not a "show horse" he can be, and even if he doesn't look the part, he's still beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like you and your horse are a good team, poo poo on the mean spirited people. Sounds like they could be a tad jealous of you. You bought a less than push button horse, schooled him and shown him. Just to let you know, my sister has a big butt QH that she did eventing and dressage on. She always said she felt like she was on a pony compared to all the warmbloods, but they held their own and even got the chance to go to regionals. Hang in there and enjoy your horse!


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

gigem88 said:


> Sounds like you and your horse are a good team, poo poo on the mean spirited people. Sounds like they could be a tad jealous of you. You bought a less than push button horse, schooled him and shown him. Just to let you know, my sister has a big butt QH that she did eventing and dressage on. She always said she felt like she was on a pony compared to all the warmbloods, but they held their own and even got the chance to go to regionals. Hang in there and enjoy your horse!


Thank you so much! And aw that's great for her! Me and him are a good team, at least I think so. He was thought to be abused and he is very mean to people on the ground, and I have gained his trust fully and he lets me grab his face and kiss him. I have a bond with him and I don't care what others even have to say anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

There it is again.. someone saying 15.2 is short! :lol:  

people talk trash when theyre threatened and jealous! Its always the ones that have no idea what theyre talking about anyway- so if theyre not worth feeling bad over anyway!

And Your horse aint dumpy hes just stronger than theirs!  

15.2 is perfect for anything youll want to do horseback and youve got the perfect breed to it with too! ;-)


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

toto said:


> There it is again.. someone saying 15.2 is short! :lol:
> 
> people talk trash when theyre threatened and jealous! Your horse aint dumpy hes just stronger than theirs!
> 
> 15.2 is perfect for almost anything you want to do horseback and youve got the perfect breed to do anything youll ever want to do! ;-)


Thank you so much! And I know, compared to the other horses, he is quite small. But 15.2 is the PERFECT size for me. And quarter horses are great at everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Blackzodiac said:


> Thank you so much! And I know, compared to the other horses, he is quite small. But 15.2 is the PERFECT size for me. And quarter horses are great at everything!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Youre-welcome.

Compared to my 14 hander hes huge! Lol.  

They are good at everything! My jumping instructor from when i was younger won gold on her quarter mare years ago-- there will be bratty girls at every show- just ignore em and contine to have a good time they hate it when you do that! ;-)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that stuff like this actually happens.

Not saying the OP is lying or anything like that. I know it does happen. I just find it hard to imagine because all of my life I have never experienced the "Moondance Alexander" type of stereotypes, anywhere. English, Western, hunters, barrels, whatever. 

People hating on a rider? Sure, of course. But in my neck of the woods, people love horses. All horses. They just don't make fun of horses for breed or anything like that. If it is a horse, it is welcome and encouraged. Maybe it is in the younger crowd? Or maybe I am just lucky and I don't see it around here.
Now, people will point out when a horse is straight up fugly, but it's never to imply that the horse isn't awesome and can't do something.

Anyway, don't really know why I am rambling. It just makes me scratch my head.

Sorry you have to deal with that, OP. All you have to do is love your horse. No need to justify anything.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Sunny, it happens more than you would even want to know about. That's the main reason I got out of showing over 25 years ago. I got sick and tired of the political games, judges preference towards horses from famous trainers, people who shelled out big bucks so their kids could have a winning horse, etc. I didn't like what it was doing to my mind (which always transfers to your horse). I school dressage and enjoy working equitation but I'll never show again. It's simply for the advancement of the relationship with my horse- I'm his only judge.

Blackzodiac, I'm glad you have found such a great pal in your new horse!! You keep doing what makes you happy, what makes you feel good inside and you will be miles ahead of all those mean girls. A year from now you will look back at all your progress and swell with pride knowing you did it yourself hour by hour. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's old Luckster in his prime. He was 14.1 maybe 2 on a long day and wore an 84" blanket, he was a freakin tank. My sis and I rode him EVERYWHERE and I kept him until he was put down at 32 y.o. He did everything, trails, English, Western, Parades, swim, barrels.....I can't think of anything that I wanted to try that I didn't try on him. My old trainer would always marvel when he'd get up on him, "This horse don't have withers! He's got shoulders like a bull!". Now he's a short horse. 










And here's little Miss Odie, she was maybe 13.3 if she was long too. She was one of the most sure footed willing horses I've ever had. I did team penning in a Hunt seat saddle on her. She had a gawd awful club foot and it didn't slow her down a bit. 










And the shortest of them all! I don't remember this guy's name, he belonged to a friend of mine. I'm 5'3" and he didn't come up to my shoulder. But he was a little powerhouse and CATTY as all get out. Don't say he's short out loud in front of him, he'd give you a ride you'd never forget. 










So.......PFFFT to those jealous beastie girls who want to talk about your "short" horse! LOL!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A horseshow is a lot different from a schooling show. There are so many distractions for the horse before you even get in the ring. Try to stay with him as much as possible as you're all he knows there and he needs your confidence. Everyone has to get thro their first show which is a big learning experience. If you falter, so will he. I've watched riders literally talk the horse out of doing well as they talk to another rider. Stay focused and you'll be fine. If he blows a class, keep positive thoughts because there's another to ride.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a reiner, and my horse is 15.1hh and quite a few people have said, 'oh he's big for a reiner'.....he can still slide and spin:wink:

It's people like you describe who give many of us the motivation to get on with our own deal, head down, and go out and archive what they thought we couldn't. Seek out the truly successful people and learn from them and their attitude.....and never compare yourself to the likes of the girls who are baiting you......they're not worthy of your time or energy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was that kid that always had to ride the lesson horses at the show for I don't know how many years. I finally found this awesome horse, he was so beautiful and he had that perfect show horse look. He was a sorrel with a lightening bolt. I had to have him. I worked part time at a shopping center and made payments on him. $500 later he was mine. 

I remember the day I took him to my first show. I'd been talking about him for weeks, telling everyone about my $500 Quarter Horse and my $600 trailer. I could NOT wait to show him off.

My horsey friends all gathered around the trailer when I pulled up. I'm telling you, I remember it like it was yesterday. I was so excited. I pulled him off that trailer and "Snot Boy" - that's what we called him, I don't even remember his real name, said... "Are you really going to show THAT? It's a Farmpony.".... 

Talk about a bubble bursting. It was like someone punched me in the gut. My friend Kelli stepped forward though and said, He's a diamond in the rough. You just wait, he'll shine like a copper penny. She was right.

He was 3 years old and about 200 lbs under weight at the time, I should have hidden him at the farm but I was too proud. He had a hole in his face that was oozing puss because of an abscessed tooth, but I didn't care. He was beautiful.

We won end of year reserve champion that year... I can't count the ribbons he brought me. He's my love... And obviously, where I got my screen name... Farmpony because that's what he is, and 84 because that is the year he was born...

Here is a picture of him now at 29.







So to answer your question, Yes. You should show.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Snot Boy is GORGEOUS! OMG they must have been so jealous! But, it's only with years and life experience we can look back and see these thing so clearly. Back then it was just a punch in the gut.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's my Pistol... The ornery old cuss is going blind and only has 4 teeth left but that won't stop him!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What those girls don't get it, there is no perfect horse, but there is a horse that is perfect for you. You seem to have found that horse very early in life, and that makes you both lucky for finding him and smart for knowing you did. If you want to show him, do it, and enjoy the little secret that you share between you and your horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I say go for it, head held high (someone mentioned head down..bull, I stuck my nose up when people criticized my horses lol).

I only do fun shows and such right now, but I LOVE showing. I may have won maybe..6 ribbons in the past 4years, but the confidence and "I don't care what you think" attitude it gave me is priceless.
All I showed for was to introduce the horses to it and use the arena to work on their patterns (I game), lol. I also showed mainly at the beginning of the season, and then at fair at the end of the season. I mainly worked on everything non-gaming in the middle so that I could show the progress my horse and myself have gotten since beginning of the season. I was always told I had the insane horses or that I couldn't train worth a hoot. But, the people that talked about me didn't realize I wasn't going for a winner, I was going to show off how far we've come and to make sure my horse was still sane for the gate. My horse could walk in, canter a pattern, and walk out..their horses reared, bucked, bolted, jumped the gate, etc. I just loved the fact that my horse was always, and it never failed, the most well mannered and desensitized horse there.

But anywho, go show and have fun! Who cares what anyone elae thinks of you or your horse?
That's the main thing I appreciate going to shows for, I'm MUCH happier in life knowing that I couldn't care less about what anyone thinks of me.

Oh, btw, my TB mare is a whole 15.1hh..I plan to do hunters, endurance, cow work (she's actually good!), and gaming with her. And I know a 14.2hh QH/Halfie gelding that will take any jump off class, up to 4.6'. And he usually takes the barrel and pole classes as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just because you have a 16 or 17 hand horse doesn't automatically been its going to be the perfect horse that is going to jump 3 and 4 foot fences and win blue ribbons every show. Sure TB or warmbloods are nice horses and are commonly shown but that doesn't mean your 15hand QH can't win or show.

To ride a difficult/green horse and ride it WELL is worth a lot more than having a well trained horse showing with a rider perched on top. There are plenty of girls I know who have their hand is Daddy's wallet, who have expensive show horses and place - but haven't yet worked out that the horse is winning those awards not the rider.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Wait... so is his height the big issue? As far as I'm concerned he's tall for you! I'm 5'3, and my horse is a 15hh QH. I wasn't looking at horses over 16hh when I was searching, and I think that my boy is the perfect height for me. The first person to try and tell me otherwise is going to get a nice big earful! I know it's easier said than done, but work hard, fix yourselves up nicely, and ignore any ugly comments from your peers. Your horse may not be giant, but he can do it and is nowhere near too small for you!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

To add: If these girls are teasing you and laughing at you then they are not your friends.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> That's my Pistol... The ornery old cuss is going blind and only has 4 teeth left but that won't stop him!


LOL! Nope it won't stop him. It certainly never slowed old Luckster down. I rode him in his last Christmas parade just before he turned 31. He was still being gently ridden on trail for another year after that.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter just bought a new horse. Zip is 15.2-15.3 and she is showing for the first time a horse that isn't standing at over 16h and closer to 16.3. Zip has AQHA points showing HUS. Must not be too short! Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

Do whatcha wanna do. Seriously, who cares what they say? Do what is fun and educational for you and your horse.

I remember going to a h/j show. We were eventers. My friend had a 17.2 leopard app that was a combination moose, giraffe, and pig--big, pushy, awkward looking on the ground. I was walking coach's horse, she was walking the app. Yeah, we got comments.

Later that day we were sitting in the stands watching yet another 2'6" class. The people in the stands in front of us were commenting on having seen us walking our horses by earlier and making rude comments, not realizing we were behind them. We just snickered as they lauded the horses from their team. We could see from a distance that one was a deadhead, one was fine, and one had crooked legs we wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole. Anyway, the reason we laughed? The horse I was walking was coach's CCI**** eventer that had competed at the Olympics and was doing the 4' jumper classes that weekend. The appaloosa was incredibly talented (later ended up comfortably jumping 4' and doing 3rd and 4th level dressage) in spite of his less than pretty looks on the ground. They didn't think anything of our horses because of the look, but pretty is as pretty does.

That evening coach took the team XC schooling elsewhere on the grounds. The app was supposed to jump a one stride Prelim combination. The dang horse kept bouncing it, he was jumping so big--a la Murphy Himself. The show photographer, bored of taking the same picture of the same jumps, went out and took a few candids of this. Well, those girls ate their words when they saw the pics the next day! It was pretty funny.

If you love the horse, he can do the job, and you are having fun and learning, who cares what they say?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pfft, my mare is 15.1 HH and we beat 18 other people in 3' jumpers last year. She was also the only horse to go completely clear in all jumping classes entered.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't listen to those people who say your horse isn't full of one breed or make fun of you or something. They just have a few issues.

Don't let them change your mind either. My main horse - Brisco - is the bossiest, pushiest, and most butt-headedest (I know its not a word) horse in the world. He will not hold still, he gets too far ahead, he gets excited easily. All my friends tell me he isn't show ready. But you want to know something funny??? None of them have even touched a horse. I would be very surprised if they have indeed.

I will be showing Brisco this year, and the next, and the next, and the next. I have three more years I am allowed to be a student member in 4-H and those are the times when I will definitely be showing in fair. I don't care if we get kicked out - I love him to death and I think we did good none-the-less.

Go for it, Blackzodiac. Get out there are have some fun. Who cares if you knock down every jump? As long as you had fun - you are already a winner.


----------



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support <3 it means alot. What my horse can do is still a mystery to us. He has the strength to clear some 3' jumps. A whole course he does a bit sloppy. But next to all those other horses, he is very very sloppy. I am working with him to build strength and help him. He is young and I feel with proper training, he can be just as fancy and jump just as nice as those other horses. In hunters, we wouldnt be judged fairly. He has short legs, and even though he is 15.2 (barely) he is more like 15.1 actually. I was told he was 15.2 but ive been having my doubts haha, anyway, though to me he is the perfect size, it takes more effort for him to clear a 3' fence than it does for a 17hh warmblood to. And he would be a nice eq horse, since eq only judges the rider. But i know i mjst face the facts. He is a beautiful horse but not a beautiful hunter. Ive been going to the shows (not to show, but to watch) and i've noticed i have ALOT of things to work on. Which is fine, but im getting discouraged to compete in hunters, since they only judge the horse. He has short legs, which i LOVE and cant ever change, he has a big but which i love too but can't change, and that will get me unfairly judged in hunters. He is perfect to me, but in hunters, its only the horse that wins the ribbon. But i need those points too, if i want to make it far. Im just going to take it slow this season. Do some eq shows (not to brag, but equitation is my thing, i have very nice heels and leg and position, which is what is judged mostly in eq) and you can always work on yourself, so i think i will show in eq, at least just this season. And also, I'm very proud. One of my friends had to get rid of her horse today, he isnt push button but is pretty and expensive, but she couldnt handle him. She likes to call him carzy, insane, psychotic because he threw her off twice, and bucked. I've fallen off of Dakota more times than i can remember, and her horse isnt crazy, but she loves to say he is, and say dakota isnt. Now koty isnt crazy but he is HARD. I just yes her to death, but the only reason her horse would freak out is because she made him get his own distances, (she's used to horses just getting them) he likes to get fast, and "takes off" but its not taking off when you get 3 strides in a 5 stride line, half haults would have worked. Ecspecially with him. Anyway, it was funny to watch her have to get rid of her horse because he was "too hard"
i have almost given up on Dakota so many times. He's still young and has much to learn and at times, i felt i wasn't ready to teach him. But i stuck with it, i loved him way too much, i learned what i could from him and now we're getting better with each day. 
He was also put on pain medication for his back, according to the vet it shouldnt have affected his canter at all, and though he still throws a bit of a tantrum while getting him to canter, he's alright.
I have sat in my room questioning whether or not i should even save to buy this horse, and if i should save longer to lease an easy fancy show horse
But i realized that 
1. i would feel awful knowing i gave up on him. He desperately needed someone. He was put in the schooling program without knowing much and was fairly green when they first put him there, and only advanced riders were used to wear him out
2. i would get a lot of first places, but they wouldnt mean anything
3. i dont care about getting a first. Yes, i want firsts so much and i want to win, but i need to have this horse, i need him in my life
4. someone will always be better than me. someone will always have a bigger, better, faster, stronger horse, someone will always have the best tack and equipment but nobody will ever have the relationship i have with him

all these girls at my barn have a year lease with the fanciest horse, or buy a horse and sell it a year later to upgrade. they just show with the horse and thats it

i dont know how someone can do that

i mean, i know you have to sell horses sometimes, but this is kind of sad

i got so attached to Dakota. He is my first horse, but i plan on keeping him as long as possible. It's so expensive to board and have vet bills but i work at the barn sometimes for it, i always work shows. 

I'm starting to go on a rant here, but i wonder if anyone feels the same way

I just don't understand how someone can buy a horse, win all these ribbons and trophies, and then sell it only to upgrade to a fancier horse to do the same thing again

I love Dakota and i think with enough training he could do 3' 

right now, we have only jumped one or two 3' fences with him, not a whole course
we used to do 2'6 full courses and we slowly came down to 2'

and we've only been doing 2' lately and im told he can never do anything more 
my instructor says with a lot of training he may be able to do a whole course

but I feel he's strong. He has no other issues besides a sore back which is going away with pain medication. He is 10. 

people think its a joke when i say i want to show in 2'6 next year, and find it hard to believe me when i say i have jumped 3' with him before

Is it really that abnormal for a 15.2 healthy 10 year old horse to be jumping 2'6-3'?

i didnt think so, he is capable of it. 2'6 isn't really high, 3' isn't that bad. I don't know why it sounds so impossible for him to do. If i said i wanted to show 4' jumpers, that would be a bit far fetched. But 2'6 and 3' isn't something rare for a 15.2 10 yr old strong Qh to do. 

Oh well, I'll start a new thread asking about this

Just wanted to update and thank you all


----------

